# [wifi] Configuration

## bivittatus

Bonjour à tou(te)s,

Ayant déménagé il y a peu, j'ai récupéré le net il y a quelques jours. Le hic, c'est que mon PC est loin de ma box...tellement loin qu'il y a un étage entre les deux! Du coup pour le moment, j'ai un joli câble RJ45 de 20 mètres qui relie les deux, ce qui est franchement déplaisant!

J'ai donc acheté un clé wifi (TRENDNET TEW-649UB), mais je n'arrive pas à la configurer.

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191S WLAN Adapter

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04d9:1603 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical

```

Il s'agit donc de:

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191S WLAN Adapter
```

Voici mon ifconfig:

```
eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:1d:c0:44:0a  

          inet adr:78.243.10.167  Bcast:78.243.10.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: 2a01:e34:ef30:aa70:224:1dff:fec0:440a/64 Scope:Global

          adr inet6: fe80::224:1dff:fec0:440a/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:34091 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27080 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:43480413 (41.4 MiB)  TX bytes:2710765 (2.5 MiB)

          Interruption:43 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:212 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:212 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:16784 (16.3 KiB)  TX bytes:16784 (16.3 KiB)

```

et mon iwconfig:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

J'ai donc installé le driver XP via ndiswrapper:

```
net8192su : driver installed

   device (0BDA:8172) present

```

Si j'ai bien tout saisi, ça veut dire que le pilote est installé et qu'il reconnaît le matos...?

Voici mon .config: ==> par ici <==

et mon emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.9.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Mar 2011 11:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amovix bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr fbcon flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipod ipv6 java javascript jpeg lame lm_sensors mad mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python qt3support readline session sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Si une bonne âme passe dans le coin...merci d'avance!!!

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Une piste http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x

```
qsearch rtl
```

Cordialement

----------

## bivittatus

Salut,

Un grand merci pour ta réponse man in the hill!!!

J'ai donc bien réussi à obtenir mon wlan0 Maintenant, j'en suis donc maintenant à la configuration!

Je posterai le résultat de mon dur labeur!!!  :Wink: 

----------

